# Dead parent



## miked (Jul 22, 2006)

I have a pigeon family nesting on my balcony. Yesterday I discovered that one of the parents is dead and laying in the nest. The babies are still their but have moved about 6 inches from the nest and the body. Should I remove the dead parent? Will the other parent continue to care for the babies? If not what should I do? The babies are about 1 week old.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mike, 

Yes, please remove the dead parent bird...how awful Have you seen the other pigeon come around? It might be confused because of the dead mate there but please remove the body for sure.


----------



## miked (Jul 22, 2006)

I thought I heard a pigeon out there this morning before I realized the one ws dead. But I have not actually seen the other parent around today.,


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mike, 

Keep an eye out for the return of the other bird, hopefully it will be back and feed it's babies still. It may not return or continue to feed the youngsters however.

Do you have the inclination to possibly feed these babies on your own if need be? IF not, then you may need to get these birds to a rehabber. Can you let us know where you are located?


----------



## miked (Jul 22, 2006)

I would only feed them myself as a very last resort. I would prefer if someone else took are of them. I live in Somerville, Massachusetts


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again, 

Yes, I understand. Well, just make sure you get rid of the dead bird for now. Keep a close eye out for the return of the other parent and watch if it feeds it's babies. How do the babies seem to you...do they look ok, lively, alert?

Here is one contact in MA. I don't know how far this is from you but perhaps you could give them a call and they might be able to recommend someone closer.

New England Wildlife Center (Hingham, MA) 19 Fort Hill Street 781-749-5387.

Let us know.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Here are some more possibilities. Just look on the list to see what they will deal with and the ones that seem possible, call them and ask their policy on wild pigeons if you need to turn the birds over to someone.

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm#ma


----------



## miked (Jul 22, 2006)

Brad, 
Thanks for the info. I removed the dead parent and I will contact the rehabers. But in the mean time, an update and a few more questions. I did see a pigeon around the nest this morning (I cant see in the nest without getting very close which usually scares a parent away) but I cant tell if it is feeding the babies. It hasnt spent much time there because it wasnt there last night and hasnt been there again today. The babies look fine- their behavior hasnt changed any since the parent died. But they always hunker down when I get close so I cant tell how active they are. While I try to reach the rehabers should I think about trying to feed the babies? Or should I assume that the pigeon I see in the morning is still feeding them? Or will they be OK wihout food until some gets here? If they are not getting feed bythe remaining parent then they have been at least three days without food (Based on the state of the dead parent). And if I feed them how and what do I feed them with?

Mike


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Mike,


See if you can form an opinion on how old these Babys are -

This link shows the day-to-day progress of a Baby Pigeon as it grows and develops...

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


It is fairly easy, if you like, to check the Baby's Crops.

This is their pre-stomach, food holding pouch, located on their front, below their neck, and more or less on what one might think of as their top front chest area.

It should feel like a squishy 'Bean Bag'...


They may protest and 'click' their Beaks trying to be threatening, but they of course are totally harmless.


The best way to do this, is to crouch down and talk with them a little in a gentle voice...and slowly, to reach from below their eye level, to gently touch their little Beaks, and to softly massage their Beak for a moment...

If you do this right, it will merely confuse them a little and suggest to them that you are interested in feeding them, so they will be somewhat amenible to being touched, instead of being freightened or upset. They may nuzzle your fingers and get a little excited and active, peeping or squeaking, because now they are curious about whether you are going to feed them. This way at least, if they do respond this way, you can touch them gently and they will not freak out.

Then, you can gently feel their Crops to see if they are being fed or not.

The Crop of an adequately fed Baby will be visually prominent and full or fiarly full all the time.

Too, see what their poops look like while you are at it, and let us know...


Good luck!


Thanks for taking an interest in them...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## miked (Jul 22, 2006)

Is it OK for me to touch them if there is another parent still around? I dont want to scare it away. 

Based on the pictures, they are about 10 days old.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mike, 

You can touch the babies if the other parent isn't around, this is fine. Please try to inspect the crop of the babies like Phil suggested. Have you been able to contact any of the rehabbers?

If the chicks haven't been fed in 3 days, I would assume they might be dead by now. Especially from dehydration and from the heat. Can you go to the pet store and pick up a baby bird formula. Kaytee exact is one by there are others on the market such as lefabers, hagens etc.

Let us know but it's getting a little worrying for sure.


----------



## miked (Jul 22, 2006)

They have a big, fat, juicy crop- if I am checking the right place. They look like they have a huge, double chin. There is a pigeon that has been hanging out on the roof of the house next door. It might be the same one I saw this morning next to the nest. So maybe everyting is OK for now?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mike, 

Well, maybe the other parent is feeding them afterall. Try to keep an eye out as often and as much as you can to see. There is still the chance that they might be abandoned so try to contact one the places listed. You should also still pick up some formula to have on hand in case you need to supplement them for a short time.

Thanks for the updates and for watching out for these two youngins.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

miked said:


> They have a big, fat, juicy crop- if I am checking the right place. They look like they have a huge, double chin. There is a pigeon that has been hanging out on the roof of the house next door. It might be the same one I saw this morning next to the nest. So maybe everyting is OK for now?



Sounds like everything is very good indeed then...


Single Parent widow or widower Pigeons can sometimes manage just fine in raising the ( usually 2 ) Babys alone, as long as it is not too much of a hardship to find food and water...since that parent is eating and drinking for three and THEN some, since the Babys will each soon eat and drink more than he or she will for a while, as they really get growing...


So, if you wanted to, you could maybe provide Seed and Water somewhere safe and close by, for the single parent to find, just to make their situation a little easier, or, as it is, it sounds like things are just fine anyway, so...


Thanks for checking on them like this...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello Miked,
I would also do as Phil suggested, make it easy for the single parent and keep and eye on how the babies are growing. Good luck  

Suz.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your continued care and concern over the chicks.

Yep, I agree with Phil also, on this point. The less obsticales for the remaining parent to have the better. With an excellent food source and water she/he will be more likely to stick around and continue to feed them. the longer they are fed, the easier the job will be for you, if they are 10 days now, they only have about 20 or more days before they actually become weaned.


----------



## miked (Jul 22, 2006)

I will take your suggestions and provide seed and water for the single parent. Thank you all VERY much for your advice. Hopefully I wont need any more.


----------

